# Mt Vernon, IL - Adult Black Female



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14432915

We are receiving many dogs and puppies daily and each animal here will have a VERY LIMITED TIME. Please do not wait to contact us about any of these nice animals.

If you are wanting a WEEKEND OR EVENING responses please email: 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 

adoption Fee: $60.00 - fully refunded to you once you neuter, rabie, and microchip.
Adoption Hours: Mon-Fri 10:30A-4:45P
Phone Hours: Mon-Fri 8:30A-4:45P
(618)244-8024 Ask for Ruth. 

*It also has the icon that she's not good with other dogs.
*I've heard that this shelter gasses.


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

This is actually a Female but I don't see where I can edit the topic name. Brain fart, I guess.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Kayla,

I just notified a moderator and asked them to please change it. 

These links are on the bottom right hand side of all posts. You can click on the Notify link and it will bring up a box where you can type your request.

Edit Reply Quote Quick Reply Quick Quote Notify Email Post


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to ehlp with her expenses. 

Please send me a PM if help is needed.

(I won't have computer access from 9/4 through 9/7, so if a message is sent, I'll answer it 9/8 in the evening.)


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

She is still listed on the animal shelter's Petfinder page, so here;s a bump!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful girl!!!

Can anyone help her?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous dog


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Still listed as of 9/18.

They gave her a name: Sumatra

Up you go black beauty.


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

still listed


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

I have been on the lookout for a black female (or male). There seem to be no needy doggies in my area. I am willing to do some driving if I know about temperment, etc. Kuklasmom mentioned a rescue?? If this girl gets into rescue and is temp. tested I'd love to know more about her!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

As I posted above, I'll be happy to donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Amy, perhaps your next step would be to either contact some of the rescue groups in Illinois, or to contact the shelter itself, to find out which GSD rescue groups they have worked with in their area.

Here are links to a couple of GSD rescue groups in the Chicago area:

http://www.gsdrescue1.org
http://www.gsdr.org

Here's another:

http://www.gsdrni.org

And here's a link to <u>many</u> GSD rescue groups:

http://www.tailsinc.com/index.php?body=RGbreedrescue_dog&domain=chicagolandtails.com

I'm not "active" at all in GSD rescue (I live in Chicago, and I don't even own a car!), but I'm sure someone at one of these organizations can give you some information on whom to contact.

<u>Thank you</u> for your interest in giving this beautiful dog a good home!


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for note--I misread your earlier post!!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

AmyM,

If you are interested in this girl, please contact the shelter. The southern Illinois shelters need all the help they can get and are usually very appreciative and willing to work with good adopters. This shelter is about 5 hours from the Chicago area GSD rescues and since the rescues are always full with local dogs, it is very rare that they can help downstate dogs.

If you need help with transport, please pm me. Can't promise anything, but there are some wonderful rescuers I know downstate, although they may be farther west.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Edited to add.......

It's so nice to see you on the board again Amy.


----------

